# OTD 9TH MAY BFN......TOLD TO RE TEST WED 11TH



## lilly99 (Mar 19, 2010)

HAS ANYONE HAD ANY SIMILAR STORIES

HAD FET DAY 6 BLAST 28/4/11, TEST DAY TODAY 9TH SO QUITE EARLY TO TEST COMPARED WITH NORMALLY.  BFN THEN CLINIC SAY TEST WED 11/5/11......IF NO AF

HELP I AM GOING


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Lilly,


I can only imagine the early test date was calculated due to your embryo being day 6 blast - however I had my ET on 28/04/11 and my clinic have given me 16/05/11 as a test date!  I have decided to test myself at home on 12/05/11 as I feel this will give me an accurate result.  No wonder you are going mad, it's a horrible, horrible waiting game and I really feel for you that your clinic are changing the goal posts.  Don't give up hope yet - you may get a different result if you test again on 11/05/11.  Good luck! xxxxx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

good luck Lilly!  I tested 2 days ago and got a BFN.  my OTD is tomorrow so I am really hoping the first test was just too early.  I will have my fingers crossed for you too.

ellie20...how are you getting on?? I have been thinking of you lots cos our ETs were on the same day.  hope you're feeling ok.  it's weird your clinic gave you such a late OTD.  mine gave me an earlier one than last month...not sure why.  I am going a bit crazy waiting for tomorrow.  I have been symptom-spotting all week...just can't help it!  I am majorly anxious about going to the loo.  just don't want to see AF  will keep hoping this works for all of us.  this is my last chance and we could really do with some good news this week after losing a very close member of the family this morning.  I am struggling to make sense of anything at the moment.

take care and best of luck xxxx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

good luck Lilly!  I tested 2 days ago and got a BFN.  my OTD is tomorrow so I am really hoping the first test was just too early.  I will have my fingers crossed for you too.

ellie20...how are you getting on?? I have been thinking of you lots cos our ETs were on the same day.  hope you're feeling ok.  it's weird your clinic gave you such a late OTD.  mine gave me an earlier one than last month...not sure why.  I am going a bit crazy waiting for tomorrow.  I have been symptom-spotting all week...just can't help it!  I am majorly anxious about going to the loo.  just don't want to see AF  will keep hoping this works for all of us.  this is my last chance and we could really do with some good news this week after losing a very close member of the family this morning.  I am struggling to make sense of anything at the moment.

take care and best of luck xxxx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

good luck Lilly!  I tested 2 days ago and got a BFN.  my OTD is tomorrow so I am really hoping the first test was just too early.  I will have my fingers crossed for you too.

ellie20...how are you getting on?? I have been thinking of you lots cos our ETs were on the same day.  hope you're feeling ok.  it's weird your clinic gave you such a late OTD.  mine gave me an earlier one than last month...not sure why.  I am going a bit crazy waiting for tomorrow.  I have been symptom-spotting all week...just can't help it!  I am majorly anxious about going to the loo.  just don't want to see AF  will keep hoping this works for all of us.  this is my last chance and we could really do with some good news this week after losing a very close member of the family this morning.  I am struggling to make sense of anything at the moment.

take care and best of luck xxxx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

good luck Lilly!  I tested 2 days ago and got a BFN.  my OTD is tomorrow so I am really hoping the first test was just too early.  I will have my fingers crossed for you too.

ellie20...how are you getting on?? I have been thinking of you lots cos our ETs were on the same day.  hope you're feeling ok.  it's weird your clinic gave you such a late OTD.  mine gave me an earlier one than last month...not sure why.  I am going a bit crazy waiting for tomorrow.  I have been symptom-spotting all week...just can't help it!  I am majorly anxious about going to the loo.  just don't want to see AF  will keep hoping this works for all of us.  this is my last chance and we could really do with some good news this week after losing a very close member of the family this morning.  I am struggling to make sense of anything at the moment.

take care and best of luck xxxx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

good luck Lilly!  I tested 2 days ago and got a BFN.  my OTD is tomorrow so I am really hoping the first test was just too early.  I will have my fingers crossed for you too.

ellie20...how are you getting on?? I have been thinking of you lots cos our ETs were on the same day.  hope you're feeling ok.  it's weird your clinic gave you such a late OTD.  mine gave me an earlier one than last month...not sure why.  I am going a bit crazy waiting for tomorrow.  I have been symptom-spotting all week...just can't help it!  I am majorly anxious about going to the loo.  just don't want to see AF  will keep hoping this works for all of us.  this is my last chance and we could really do with some good news this week after losing a very close member of the family this morning.  I am struggling to make sense of anything at the moment.

take care and best of luck xxxx


----------



## lilly99 (Mar 19, 2010)

Good luck to you both.......this is the worst part of it.  I hope u get a BFP   

I have been knicker checking all day, i'm just hoping for a miracle now x x x


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

apologies for posting the same
message a million times! damn iPhone ;-)


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Lilly - soooo hoping you get a BFP too        good luck for testing tomorrow again   


Jesscloke - i'm doing ok thanks, so are you testing again tomorrow?  I'm sorry it was BFN few days ago but that was probably just too early.  I was going to wait til thursday to test but now thinking about just getting it over with tomorrow...  I'm pretty anxious about it all, beginning to almost feel like I have no symptoms - after having really sore boobs, crampy pains etc - i'm now just feeling nothing, quite normal :-(   I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, that's awful & no doubt just a total shock for you.  Fingers crossed for both of us that we get some good news for a change   


EllieB xx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

thanks ellieB!  and good luck if you test today  I got another BFN today and am just waiting for the hospital to confirm it.  I'm gutted cos it felt like our last chance but right now am feeling more exhausted by it all than anything.  and wishing DH wasn't away!  it's not been a great week all in all.  I really, really hope you have good news.  take care xxxxx


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

Hi,


Thanks for your kind thoughts - but it's a BFN for me too   


xxx


----------



## weeguapa (Aug 28, 2009)

oh ellieB I am so sorry.  take good care of yourself today and over the next wee while.  I know what you mean about the feeling pregnant thing.  I indulged in a 'the tests were wrong' fantasy until AF arrived this morn.  and funnily enough, the big moment I was dreading didn't make me
feel anything in the end.  actually, today I am feeling angry with the clinic after the nurse yesterday told
me that next time (which won't happen without lottery win) they would give me aspirin and some other drug to aid implantation.  when I asked why I didn't get that this time as it was my last chance, she said she didn't know. grrrrr.
thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## lilly99 (Mar 19, 2010)

*BFN for me too.....AF arrived only yesterday.....been a crap long wk.*

*So sorry for us all   Just does not seem fair*


----------



## Ellie20 (Jun 20, 2006)

So so sorry Lilly99 xxxx it's just awful    and you're right it's not fair.


Take care of yourself & stay strong    xxx


----------

